# Rotisserie Chicken



## Smokin' U (Apr 9, 2006)

Last night's dinner.

*Worchestire Bath.*




*Wolfe Rubbed and Skewered.*




*1/2 Way.*




*Finished.*




Probably took it about 20-30 minutes too far.  This was the first time using Royal Oak.  It definitely is hotter.  But the skin was crispy and tasty.  I liked the Wolfe Rub on it!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 9, 2006)

So was the 1/2 way pic when you think you should have taken it off?  Regardless, it looks good...and maybe some leftover for lunch today??

I like the ROL charcoal too...Thanks to Bruce for the GFS heads up!!  Good job Smokin' U


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

That looks great Jeff, I wish I had a rotiserie so I could do that today!!


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 9, 2006)

Quesadillas for lunch today.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice job smokin! I love my rotis.


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 25, 2006)

What type of Rotisserie do you use?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2006)

E Z Que Rotisserie on my Weber 1 touch, and a Weber rotisserie on my gasser.


----------



## txpgapro (Apr 28, 2006)

caroline's rub said:
			
		

> The rotisserie is really underrated...It is about the only way I will even consider doing a leg of lamb...



I smoked a leg of lamb last week and it was awesome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> caroline's rub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Moly!  That looks great!!!  =P~  =P~


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

The Joker is right this time. :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 28, 2006)

NICE !


----------

